# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Привет, Нижний Новгород!

## Сладкий цветок

Привет, потерянный енот. Я Сладкий цветок. Жду встречи, пиши...

----------


## Социофоб

Привет...

----------


## Социофоб

Здесь реально есть кто нибудь?
В общем, если что мой номер +79506009691 доступен только в телеграм

----------


## dividedwestand

есть тут люди?

Пишите мне на почту [email protected]

----------


## dividedwestand

апну чтоли тему

----------


## windbeachman

> апну чтоли тему


 Чего тебе?

----------


## Remarque

Вы реально верите, что вам так просто ответят и начнут с вами общаться, пиша на почту? :Smile: 
Блин, ну расскажите о себе поподробней. Нужно же как-то заинтересовать собой людей. 
У меня есть хорошая знакомая в Дзержинске. Кто из НН, тот в курсе, где это. Могу с ней познакомить. :Smile:  Она не против дружбы и серьёзных отношений, если человек просто будет естественным и адекватным.

----------


## dividedwestand

> Вы реально верите, что вам так просто ответят и начнут с вами общаться, пиша на почту?
> Блин, ну расскажите о себе поподробней. Нужно же как-то заинтересовать собой людей. 
> У меня есть хорошая знакомая в Дзержинске. Кто из НН, тот в курсе, где это. Могу с ней познакомить. Она не против дружбы и серьёзных отношений, если человек просто будет естественным и адекватным.


 Ну вообще пишут, кому интересно те напишут, а вообще я тут писал о себе но могу и повторить.

Болею ОКР, играю в комп. Ну и суицидиками увлекаюсь.

P. S. Что значит адекватный? И не странно ли искать их на суицид форумах?)

----------


## dividedwestand

Да и вот как раз можно и спросить если что конкретно интересует, так сказать для начала общения!

----------


## Remarque

> Что значит адекватный? И не странно ли искать их на суицид форумах?)


 
Под адекватным я подразумеваю как минимум того, кто не вредит посторонним людям. Всяких маньяков везде хватает. Если человек просто более-менее спокойный псих, то он вполне адекватен. 




> Ну вообще пишут, кому интересно те напишут...


 Маловероятно. У меня довольно богатый опыт общения на су-форумах, учитывая ещё и другой сайт. Сильно сомневаюсь, что, например, юзерка (если речь именно об особе женского пола) начнёт отвечать на такие короткие объявления другого человека, ничего не зная о нём. Придётся по-любому сделать не только первый шаг, но и пройти пару километров с горами, если хочется действительно заинтересовать её, учитывая, что у неё наверняка и своих проблем хватает.

----------


## dividedwestand

ну я вроде не маньяк. 
Ну так можно же и спросить что интересует, в этом и смысл.
А расписывать свою биографию как то глупо да и не у всех есть желание читать простыни текста.

----------


## Remarque

В целом, ты вполне трезво рассуждаешь. Но вот тебе простой пример из моего общения с другого су-сайта. Возьму хотя бы мою подругу из Дзержинска. Тот су-форум, на котором мы с ним познакомились, ещё несколько лет назад закрыли. Но пока он работал, она (до моего появления на том сайте) регулярно оставляла записи в своей теме и отвечала обычно только тогда, когда кто-то комментировал её тему. Ну и на том форуме тоже хватало в другом разделе сообщений о знакомствах, общении и прочем. Но она же была целиком и полностью сконцентрирована на своих проблемах и даже не заходила туда. И даже если бы зашла и прочитала короткое объявление, которое ты оставил здесь, то просто бы прошла мимо, не расспрашивая тебя ни о чём.
В таких случаях понятно же, что нужно самому писать в тему человека, который тебя интересует и если всё будет нормально, то общение на форуме плавно перейдёт уже в общение по электронной почте, телефону и даже, возможно, личной встрече.

----------

